# Table saw in out feed tables



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

We have a Powermatic slide saw which will be replaced by a beam saw. I have asked for the saw but was declined as they find it unsafe. I think the user is unsafe rather than the saw, long story.
, 
Anyway if I can't get the slider I will have to make a table for a Powermatic saw. It will be a torsion box with legs. I found a picture from a school but have lost it. Anyway if you have any photos for a 10" table saw with photos or links I would appreciate it. I'm only going to build this once so looking at options.

#1 I won't need storage
#2 Looking for an ideal other than my own as I might not be aware of something efficient or better...Thx


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I love my torsion box outfeed*




There's a outfeed torsion box on this saw. There is a separator board with the miter slots in it made from MDF and hung on an angle iron on the back of the saw and another angle on the side of the torsion box. I can adjust the height to perfectly flat/level using shims.
Mine is made from 3/4" particle board and uses 1 x 3' stock for the dividers. Mine is 10 ft wide, so yours won't need all that. If I were you I make a surround on the left side as well to support sheet goods. OR ....

You may not know this, but Grizzly makes a pretty decent looking sliding table accessory table saws and it's cheap:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Sliding-Table-Attachment/T10223

The build is here:
I have a separate top sheet on a torsion box that I can flip over when it gets too ratty. After 2+ years so far so good:

*Torsion box work table/bench/outfeed table*I made this one from 2 pieces of 3/4 particle board 10 ft x 30" for counter tops. It's also got another 3/4" piece on top for a replaceable work surface. So far I haven't needed to flip it over. I sealed it with shellac which make for a really smooth slippery surface.... not always good when trying to hold something down with a clamp.

It's very strong, heavy, level, flat and stable. I flattened out the first 10 ft sheet and then glued the sides on using a 10 ft long 2" x 2" aluminum tube for straightness, one side at a time. I then added the center long strip and then filled in between with short ones, all 3/4" stock ripped to the same dimension, about 2 3/4". When everything had set up I coated all the exposed edges and then plopped the top on and used everything I had to weigh it down as well as clamps along the edges: 
Attached Thumbnails


----------

